# Grinding Moss- Does it work?



## aquariumnewb (Feb 5, 2012)

Also, does grinding the moss only work if the tank does not have water in it? Some of the posts giving 5-7 days of emerged growth before filling the tank


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use a hand chopper. I have never used a grinder so IDK if it works like what has been previously posted. You should be prepared for all of the little floaties that dont attach when you refill it with water. Some species of moss are almost invasive and this could pose a small problem if you dont want to pick little bits out of your scape for the next month. I really do wish you or Jeff would do it so we could see some results with pictures


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

My experience with land mosses shows this does work, but you'd have to give it time to attach without water. With some mosses that are both land and water moss, this same thing works. It works better because there is usually more filaments in contact with the wood or rock than with just clumps, thus giving better coverage. It doesn't make the moss grow faster, just gives more area for the moss to attach to. With atquatic moss, I am not 100% sure if it works the same, but I assume it does as the basic idea is just to give more of a surface area contact.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw this in another thread the other day and it looks really cool and answers what you're asking.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/6000-fiss-mini-mountain.html


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chad, I do plan on doing this once I get my hands on some fissidens.


----------



## aquariumnewb (Feb 5, 2012)

So does it matter that I'll be doing it with Xmas moss vs. fissidens (which other people had done)? Will I be able to grow it submerged if I tie it down with fishing line? Sorry for the questions... I don't want to lose my entire stock of moss by trying this out! 

If you think this is possible, I can try it and then post pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can try it with a small piece of dw and moss. Tying it down with fishing line will work indeed.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you do decide to try it out, I would use cotton thread. You would be surprised how visible fishing line is in the tank and it will eventually irritate you.


----------



## aquariumnewb (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds great! I'll keep this updated with pictures! One more quick question- will the cotton thread disintegrate before xmas moss will root to lava rock?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

In my experience the thread will last over a year. Your moss will attach after a good month. You can let the moss cover the thread so it isnt seen or you can cut the thread in different spots and pull it out.


----------

